# General > Application Testing >  Photo Modular FX [Windows]

## reexre

hi
I Develop as software for image manipulation/processing.
Create Custom unlimited photo Effects by parallel processing Flow.
Create project flows, by nodal editing, connecting inputs and outputs.

This thread is obsolete, *go to this Related thread*

Web Page



I'd like some feedback... 


And, of course any other suggestion about program itself (some bug, some improvement....)






Watch a demo VIDEO


Thanks

----------

